# Fish smoking time



## big awesome (Feb 21, 2016)

Keep in mind I'm new at this, but wondering how long a couple decent sized salmon fillets will take to smoke. I will have something going in it when I put the fish in, so it'll be heated. I'll have cabbage in at 275 and will drop temp to accommodate fish requirements. Thinking the cabbage will take 3 hours and I'm wondering when I should put fillets in. MES 30 FYI.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2016)

At that temp it should only take 45 minutes to an hour, depending on the thickness of the fillets. No need to drop the temp.

Just watch them close. Nothing worse than overcooked salmon.

Al


----------



## big awesome (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks Al. That's what I thought but was trying to get my timing down.


----------



## mfreel (Feb 22, 2016)

To stir the pot...

How are you preparing the fish? Brine? Cure?

I don't do fish much over 180 for a few hours.  It's different if I'm making salmon candy.


----------



## big awesome (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm looking at doing a brown sugar/salt dry brine. Having figured out how much or what else to put with it.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 22, 2016)

I typically smoke my Salmon filets starting at 125-130 for the first 90 minutes, bump to 140 for another hour, bump to 155-160 for another hour until I reach an IT (internal temp) of 140.  For a dry brine, I do the very simple ratio of 4/1  (dk br sugar / non iodized salt).

Enjoy your smoke.


----------



## big awesome (Feb 22, 2016)

Perfect cmayna...that's exactly what I needed to know. 4 to 1 ratio is simple and my little brain can remember that. I am not going to get to complicated with the first few smokes.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2016)

Big Awesome said:


> Perfect cmayna...that's exactly what I needed to know. 4 to 1 ratio is simple and my little brain can remember that. I am not going to get to complicated with the first few smokes.



I concur with Craig. I use the exact same method. You can add other spices if you want after the brine process is done. I rinse my fish after brining. Season with other spices if I want (garlic, ginger, white pepper, chili pepper flakes, dill, lemon zest, etc).  Air dry to form the pellicle. Then smoke using Craig's step temp process.


----------



## mfreel (Feb 23, 2016)

Take pics!!!!


----------



## big awesome (Feb 23, 2016)

I would like to go at it with lower temps but I will have cabbage in there also. Not sure how exactly to work it out.

I'll definitely take pics.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 23, 2016)

Don't cook them at the same time....   Would you bake a cake while baking a Prime Rib.??


----------



## 3montes (Feb 24, 2016)

I do the brown sugar/salt dry brine as well. I also add a Caribbean spice blend that has orange, lemon and lime zest with some ancho chili powder and a few other ingredients. I add it directly to the brine. I always brine overnight. Rinse the fillets really well under cold water. Pat dry and lay out on a wire rack until the pelicle forms. In the smoker around 150 using oak and apple wood.

They are done when you can poke them with your finger and they are firm to the touch. Takes 3 to 4 hours normally.  Have always turned out awesome. As someone else said I'd smoke the cabbage and fish separatley or your cabbage could wind up tasting like fish.

Here are some of the last fillets I've done.













100_0298.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Feb 24, 2016


----------

